# Koi kaufen - Kärnten? Südösterreich?



## CrimsonTide (17. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

hab ja den Großteil des Teichumbaues auf ca. 25 m³ hinter mich gebracht und im Winter/Frühjahr wird noch der Filter und Eiweißabschäumer gebastelt.

Nun denke ich aber bereits schon an den Einkauf von kleinen Koi (5-6 mit 10-15cm) im Frühling!

Da ich allerdings im Süden Österreichs (Klagenfurt, Kärnten) nicht wirklich die große Auswahl hab (Tomys Zoo, Megazoo, Baumärkte), wollt ich mal fragen, ob mir jemand Tipps geben kann, wo es sonst noch Quellen gibt  ... auch Hobbyzüchter. Am liebsten natürlich so nah als möglich, damit ich nicht mit den Fischen ewig rumgondeln muss  Ein paar Kärntner haben wir ja hier im Forum .. vielleicht wissen die ja was! :beeten1

Wie würdet ihr die Qualität der Koi in Geschäften wie Tomys Zoo/Megazoo einschätzen? Ich brauch jetzt keine Ultra-Qualität, sondern schöne und vor allem gesunde Fische. Ich hab da keine Erfahrung, aber die Becken dort sind immer sehr sauber und gepflegt ... naja ... Kennt jemand die Tobelbader Vogelfarm in der Nähe von Graz? Die haben ja auch Koi/Aquarium/etc. nicht nur Vögel 

Danke für Eure Hilfe! 

lg,

Aaron


----------



## stu_fishing (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Koi kaufen - Kärnten? Südösterreich?*

Hi Aaron!

Ich kann dir zB. Die Teichwirtschaft Waldschach empfehlen. Das ist eine der Top Teichwirtschaften Österreichs.
http://www.fische.at

Generell einfch mal über die Grenze in die Südsteiermark schauen. Da gibt es viele Teichwirtschaften und Fischzüchter.

lg Thomas


----------

